
Managing Parallel, Part 1: Queueing, Work, Oh My - ingve
http://www.jonathanbeard.io/blog/2016/09/04/managing-parallelism.html
======
CravAnon
Very interesting take. I wasn't quite sure where they were going with it at
first. Totally understand why I should want pipeline parallelism now.

